# Why not use live decoys?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

People do some weird stuff, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPnU5ECc ... re=related


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought that was illegal...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What a joke, this guy should be locked up


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

can't believe I wasted 8 minutes watching that


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Ridiculous, wow!!! uke:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that video is of duck hunting overseas. If that was in the States yes he should be locked up but they do things very different over there including night time duck hunts.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I felt creepy even watching that.. :-? uke:

And I thought fullbodies took too much work to store, transport and set up..


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, no way that dude is anywhere in North America.

It was kind of weird to watch. However we raised wild mallards when I was a kid and I would pretty much spend 3-4 hours a day chasing them on foot and then just carrying them around till I got bored. I also made a lot of boobie traps, baited with corn to try and catch em. Haha, so in a small way this reminded me of being 6 years old :lol:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Where can you use live decoys overseas?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

It says the video is from Kosovo. Do they have mallards over there?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Back in that day that was how it was done here.....some guys would add "caller ducks" to their blocks.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

goosehunter20 said:


> Where can you use live decoys overseas?


Everywhere I think. Russia for sure or whatever it is now.


----------

